# DensArmor Cote™ All-Purpose Joint Compound



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

Is there any difference in the DensArmor compound as in :Sanding ,drytime or workability then the regular compound ?


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

I saw this stuff at Blowes the other day and was wondering the same thing.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

EricTheHandyman said:


> I saw this stuff at Blowes the other day and was wondering the same thing.


Like the tootsie roll pop owl ,we may never know .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZ0epRjfGLw


----------



## csremodeling (Mar 18, 2008)

man that stuff is top dollar right now but it is good but they need to come off that price i used it a coulpe of times and it goes on good....i like it but not the price lol


----------

